# Installation/Updates Error 1311; MS 2007 Office Student/Home



## Sandiae (Jan 29, 2009)

When drying to install MS Office Student/Home 2007, got error 1311 at the end of the installation with "Source file not found: E\SKU111.cab. Verify that the file exist and that you can access it". 

I do have MS Office Pro Edition 2003 installed on Windows Vista Ultimate with Service Pack 1 and I do wanted to keep my MS Outlook from that edition 2003 as the new one my 2007 do not have that option. 
I just checked for updates for Word, Exel and Powerpoint. 
What can I do? :4-dontkno
Could you pls. help me with this issue?


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

remove and reinstall office 2003 (SKU111.cab ) is a office 2003 file. 
when you reinstall office use the option complete install.
installl office 2007
if you get the same error again insert office 2003 disk in the cd drive.


----------



## Sandiae (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks azmak, I will try that one.. I do have CD for Office Pro 2003. My only concern now is how can I keep my MS Outlook, when removing and reinstalling, as Office Student versio 2007 do not have Outlook. (I know with backup... but I always manage to mess up, so I get several Outlooks aso...  ) 
I think the easiest way should be to buy a new Office 2009 with Outlook too, so I could just update all the programs after removing the old files according the installation CD.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

install office 2003
reboot the comp
go to control panel => add/remove programs
click on office 2003 => click on change => use the option add/remove features => disable word, excel & ppt => complete the process.

install office 2007 H&S
now you should have office 2007 + outlook 2003.


----------



## Sandiae (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, thanks again, as I do have office 2003 already installed, 
can I go straight to your next command add/remove programs & do the required actions there, without messing everything?

Or do I need to remove/uninstall office 2003 first, so your suggest commands would work?


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

yes you can do that. Its better to repair office 2003 too.

then try to install office 2007


----------

